

Ask HN: Is there a web app to inspect network requests from any device? - david_xia

Desktop browsers let you inspect network traffic via a developer console. For mobile devices you can install software like Charles proxy onto your local computer and proxy HTTP and HTTPS traffic from your phone through that computer and inspect there.<p>Is there a web app that does what Charles proxy does? If not, why? Would a web proxy that allows developers to see network requests sent by their phones or any other device that doesn&#x27;t have a developer console be useful?<p>Would people pay for this?
======
dm2
There are several ways and services that already exist. One more would
certainly be welcomed, can't guarantee it will catch on.

[http://people.apache.org/~pmuellr/weinre-
docs/latest/Home.ht...](http://people.apache.org/~pmuellr/weinre-
docs/latest/Home.html)

[http://jsconsole.com/remote-debugging.html](http://jsconsole.com/remote-
debugging.html)

The examples might show debugging on a local network, but it is certainly
possible (and fairly easy) to do it across the internet.

I would advise against running it on a site with even a moderate amount of
traffic.

This might also have some features that you are looking for:
[http://newrelic.com/real-user-monitoring](http://newrelic.com/real-user-
monitoring) They're not free though.

The steps to use these tools are generally: insert a single javascript file
(with a unique identifier) into the pages you want to debug, the view their
custom console for errors. It's very simple and very useful.

~~~
david_xia
Thanks. It seems like these are specifically for web pages where you need to
add a script tag to a page you control.

I was thinking very generally of just having the device specify an HTTP(S)
proxy and having that remote server be able to inspect any HTTP(S) traffic
whether its from a browser or native apps.

